# Grüße von Staatsanwaltschaft Köln



## blacky18 (27 April 2012)

Es geht munter weiter, mit betrügerischen Mails. Nun soll sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Köln mit mir befassen.
wegen heruntergeladenen Werken befassen



Nun ich denke doch, daß ich da nicht per Mail kontaktiert werde, wenn der Staatsanwalt was von
mir will, da wird doch sicher anders gegen einen bei der Ermittlung vorgegangen.
Vor allem der Anhang, wer macht sowas auf, wo doch mitlerweile jeder weiß, daß da Schadsoftware sein kann, oder sogar sicher ist.
Dies hier soll nur wieder mal ein aktuellles Beispiel sein, was momentan sicher auf viele zu kommt.
Einen schönen Freitag Morgen wünsche ich .


----------



## BenTigger (27 April 2012)

Du pöser Pube du... Raupkopien runterladen... 

 LoB Ponty P.


----------



## blacky18 (27 April 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Du pöser Pube du... Raupkopien runterladen...
> 
> LoB Ponty P.


Ja nicht, die passten aber gar nicht auf den Kopierer


----------

